# Smoking with the big boys now!



## gearloose (Nov 20, 2017)

Yup, I finally scored a dedicated reefer for the garage and got it installed this weekend.  I'm sure the spousal unit is glad to see all my stuff moved out of the kitchen refrigerator. :D


----------



## motocrash (Nov 20, 2017)

Nice! Let the sausage making begin!


----------



## Braz (Nov 20, 2017)

Spousal Unit just bought a new refer for the house so I'll get the old one for out in the barn. (But I bet she'll want to put stuff it in too.)


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 20, 2017)

Thats a huge step.   I have my fridge, a chamber and a freezer.


----------



## gearloose (Nov 20, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Nice! Let the sausage making begin!



The stainless pans contain ground venison for Willie's Texas-style hot links. (extra-hot by request)
The shelf below contains two pork bellies from Sam's club.  There's a tri-tip there I'll be making into pastrami, and a whole eye of round to slice up for Jerky.  The freezer side is full of pork shoulders, beef chuck roasts, bottom round roasts, and even some lamb.  That ought' ta keep me busy for a week or two. :D


----------



## motocrash (Nov 20, 2017)

What's your location? Do you have an alarm? What about a dog? :D


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 20, 2017)

That's great!!  I'v been looking to do the same thing.  There's never enough room in our kitchen fridge.  I'm always moving stuff to anither shelf so I can get some meat in.
But like you, Miss Linda is already talking about how handy it will be to have a second fridge.  Hmmmmm......
Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 20, 2017)

gearloose said:


> The stainless pans contain ground venison for Willie's Texas-style hot links. (extra-hot by request)
> The shelf below contains two pork bellies from Sam's club.  There's a tri-tip there I'll be making into pastrami, and a whole eye of round to slice up for Jerky.  The freezer side is full of pork shoulders, beef chuck roasts, bottom round roasts, and even some lamb.  That ought' ta keep me busy for a week or two. :D




I see beer on the door?


----------



## motocrash (Nov 20, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I see beer on the door?


"for marinating and onion ring breading" ;)


----------



## gearloose (Nov 21, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I see beer on the door?



For the hot links... :rolleyes:


----------



## gearloose (Nov 21, 2017)

motocrash said:


> What's your location? Do you have an alarm? What about a dog? :D



Dog makes lousy sausage...


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 21, 2017)

You're gonna like the extra fridge . I have two extra , and use them both .  I like being able to get the brine buckets in without a hassle .


----------



## motocrash (Nov 21, 2017)

gearloose said:


> Dog makes lousy sausage...


HAH!


----------

